# Installazione gentoo e Dmcrypt

## M4ll0C

Ciao a tutti...........Siccome devo reinstallare gentoo volevo cogliere l'occasione di utilizzare da subito dmcrypt..........solo che non so bene se fare la normale installazione e utilizzare cryptsetup una volta che ho finito tutto oppure emergere cryptsetup subito dopo aver configurato e compilato il kernel durante l'installazione.............premetto che voglio cryptare tutta la mia partizione che in questo caso è /dev/hdb3............che mi consigliate di fare???

Grazie Mille......Ciao    :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *M4ll0C wrote:*   

> che mi consigliate di fare???

 

Una ricerca nel forum con le keyword "dmcrypt"?

----------

## M4ll0C

il problema randomaze è che non riesco a trovare nulla che mi parli di un installazione di gentoo contemporaneamentde ad una installazione di dmcrypt.......

----------

## randomaze

 *M4ll0C wrote:*   

> il problema randomaze è che non riesco a trovare nulla che mi parli di un installazione di gentoo contemporaneamentde ad una installazione di dmcrypt.......

 

Quello che non é chiaro dal tuo post é se vuoi criptare o meno la root. 

questo howto ti spiega come fare per crittare una partizione, quindi se non vuoi crittare anche la root fai l'installazione normale e, finiti i vari "emerge system" e/o "emerge -e world" dovrebbe bastare (é un pò datato, se trovi discrepanze o simili aggiornalo pure...).

Volendo crittare la / mi sa che non basta usare il LiveCD di gentoo ma devi usare un LiveCD che abbia tutti i gadget per il cryptsetup... oltre a dover costruire un ramdisk esterno con i vari moduli da mettere nella /boot

----------

## M4ll0C

Appunto io volevo cryptare tutta la root che si trova in /dev/hdb3...............ma se faccio l'install normale e poi uso cryptsetup sulla root una volta che gentoo è completamente installato è sbagliato??

Grazie ciao

----------

## flocchini

piu' che altro non puoi, prima devi criptare la partizione e poi metterci sopra il tutto... E' il principio di funzionamento di dmcrypt stesso a richiederlo

----------

## randomaze

 *M4ll0C wrote:*   

> Appunto io volevo cryptare tutta la root che si trova in /dev/hdb3...............ma se faccio l'install normale e poi uso cryptsetup sulla root una volta che gentoo è completamente installato è sbagliato??
> 
> Grazie ciao

 

Mi sembra che cyptsetup lavori solo su partizione vuota.

E comuqnue, detto tra noi, perché vuoi crittare anche la root? Secondo me é una faticaccia inutile che rallenta il PC, meglio prevedere una o più partizioni per "dati sensibili" (/home e /tmp, ad esempio), ed avere un PC che, anche a fronte di problemi nella partizione crittata (o aggiornamenti del kernel o simili) si avvia regolarmente e ti permetet di fare recovery  :Wink: 

----------

## M4ll0C

quindi per cryptare tutta la root servirebbe come ha detto randomaze un cd di install apposito??

----------

## M4ll0C

Quindi randomaze mi consigli di cryptare solo la /home??

----------

## Cazzantonio

c'è un howto sullo wiki (internazionale) che tratta come criptare anche la root

comunque condivido il parere di randomaze sull'inutilità di criptare tutta la root... lo sai vero che poi il sistema sarà MOLTO più lento vero?

in ogni caso ti consiglio, a parte leggere l'howto per capire come creare il ramdisk, l'initrd e tutto quello che serve per caricare al boot una root criptata, di installare gentoo normalmente su una partizione (non quella da crittare), crittare in seguito la partizione dove vuoi la root crittata, copiarci sopra la root precedentemente istallata (cp -a). Ovviamente ricordandosi di aggiornare fstab, grub e compagnia bella per la nuova partizione...

P.S. non postare in fila e semmai edita l'ultimo messaggio se devi aggiungere qualcosa

 *M4ll0C wrote:*   

> Quindi randomaze mi consigli di cryptare solo la /home??

 

Se hai dei dati sensibili per cui necessiti di una partizione crittata (ben sapendo che le partizioni crittate sono più lente delle partizioni normali per forza di cose e che quindi accetti un calo prestazionale nell'accesso ai dati) ti conviene crittare solo la partizione che li contiene.

Io per esempio per un periodo di sperimentazione avevo una partizione crittata che montavo in /home/Data all'occorrenza.

Se cripti tutte le home devi mettere obbligatoriamente una password all'avvio prima del login degli utenti. Il che significa le seguenti cose:

1) ogni utente deve conoscere tale password riducendone di fatto l'utilità.

2) ogni volta che il computer viene usato (siccome le home sono necessarie per fare login) la partizione crittata sarà sempre montata e quindi "in chiaro". Ovvero l'utilità di crittare le partizioni serve solo nel caso qualcuno ti rubi il pc (o l'hard disk) spento e cerchi di accenderlo per accedere ai dati

Se critti solo una partizione creata ad-hoc (come /home/data per esempio) hai il vantaggio di poter dare la password solo a chi deve accedere a tale directory e puoi tenerla montata (ovvero decrittata) solo per il tempo strettamente necessario, chiudendola nuovamente quando tali dati non ti servono

----------

## M4ll0C

Bhe se mi dite che il pc è molto piu lento se crypto la root preferisco non farlo....piuttosto per quanto riguarda il discorso della /home??dovrei procedere nella stessa maniera??oppure installo normalmente gentoo e uso cryptsetup sulla root dopo che ho gentoo completamente funzionante??

----------

## flocchini

anche io non capisco il perche' di voler criptare la root... In ogni caso devo contraddire fortunatamente chi dice che il sistema e' moooolto piu' lento, io ho notato solo un 10% di rallentamento (piu' o meno, stima basata su un normale trasferimento dati via samba da un client al server in questione) criptando con dmcrypt in aes a 128 bit con dei normalissimi dischi ATA133 e un p4 2.4 ghz. Poi ovvio che bisogna sempre fare il rapporto tra costi e benefici  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  io ho notato solo un 10% di rallentamento 

 

Io con una crittazione aes a 256 bit ho almeno il 30-40% di rallentamento... almeno mi pare... non ho fatto test approfonditi ma solo superficiali

P.S. ho fatto delle aggiunte al mio post precedente

----------

## M4ll0C

Quindi Cazzantonio tu mi consigli di creare una partizione apposta dove mettere i dati sensibili che voglio che stiano cryptati giusto??

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *M4ll0C wrote:*   

> Quindi Cazzantonio tu mi consigli di creare una partizione apposta dove mettere i dati sensibili che voglio che stiano cryptati giusto??

 

No io ti ho consigliato di vestirti da ballerina e girare su un monociclo tenendo un orso sulla testa....   :Laughing: 

Secondo te???   :Twisted Evil:  Forse il tuo è un modo carino per farmi capire che ho scritto il post in un italiano scorretto e scarsamente comprensibile?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## M4ll0C

Ma va ti pare   :Very Happy:  Chiedevo solo conferma

Comunque Grazie mille per gli aiuti   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skakz

ciao! ti consiglio di vedere questo howto direttamente dal wiki!

quache settimana fa ho creato anche io la mia partizione cryptata seguendo proprio quella guida.

ora ho una partizione dedicata a /tmp cryptata, che viene creata ogni volta all'avvio con una chiave a caso.. e stessa cosa per la swap.. vedi qui

in oltre ho cryptato anche la /home/ , l'unica differenza con la guida che ti ho indicato sopra è che io uso una password per accedervi mentre la guida suggerisce una via un pò più laboriosa che usa come chiave un file su una penna usb che deve essere montata all'avvio..

cmq il tutto è molto semplice da realizzare.. basta creare le partizione cryptate e configurare per bene /etc/conf.d/cryptfs.

in fine ho un'altra partizione cryptata (la più importante) che monto manualmente con un semplice script che usa come chiave un file di un mega.. tutte le partizioni con fs reiserfs.. e ti assicuro che rallentamenti non se ne notano proprio..

edit:

dimenticavo.. per partizioni con file di piccole dimensioni (/tmp) o per la swap suggeriscono aes.. per file di medie/grosse dimensioni serpent.. ancora una volta.. io mi trovo benissimo..

----------

## flocchini

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io con una crittazione aes a 256 bit ho almeno il 30-40% di rallentamento... almeno mi pare... non ho fatto test approfonditi ma solo superficiali
> 
> 

 

256 tuoi contro i 128 miei... potremmo esserci, visto e considerato che parliamo entrambi a spanne  :Wink: 

Noto adesso che nessuno ha considerato la soluzione secondo me piu' comoda per l'avvio: una bella chiave forte su cdrom (come suggerito dal wiki :p) che se presente fa partire tutto, se mancante impedisce il mount corretto della partizione... No?

----------

## M4ll0C

Grazie mille per i link darkdude...........comunque io intendo fare come dice flocchini una chiave forte su un cdrom che se è presente fa partire tutto

----------

